# Which of your parents are you closer to?



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm closer and love my esfj mom more by far - but i relate and connect more and bicker less with my Entp dad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Unsure of my mother's type (probably an SP type), but I'm closer to her than my ISTJ dad. However, I act a hell of a lot more like my dad.


----------

